# The Good and the Bad



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Out for an nice evening stroll with Nellie we were ambushed by an angry terrier! Poor Nellie who wouldn't hurt a fly and loves all people and all dogs didn't know what to do...luckily (although i'm still cross) she only had a little chunk taken out of her nose...words have been said to the owners!! 

On the plus side though only one more sleep until Alfie comes to live with us 
a little earlier then scheduled but we are ready ready ready!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Recent pic of Alfie


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Nellie, what a horrid experience for her.
Alfie looks very lovely - with a little twinkle of mischief in his eyes. I hope he is gentle with poor Nellie's nose.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh I know how you feel after Samson got bitten by an angry terrier too last week! Poor Nellie! Hope she's not too affected by her nasty experience.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Nellie hope she will be ok! Kiss her little nose for me Alfie is so cute bet you can't wait!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I was only thinking of you just now on my drive home from puppy class with ruby, wondering when Alfie is due home to terrorise Nellie - or the other way around......
Alfie looks like a lovely bundle of naughtiness!!! Haha
I promise you all will be fine, if they are anything like mine - Alfie will just settle right into nellies routine - good luck, enjoy & welcome home Alfie for tomorrow - looking forward to hearing about their meeting x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Nellie seems ok, think i'm more upset about it.. Her poor little nose looks quite sore though  Bless her. She will be so excited about Alfie though  I don't think I will sleep a wink tonight...SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!! It's wrong I know it is but I have been more excited about my poo's then I was expecting my two children


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I was only thinking of you just now on my drive home from puppy class with ruby, wondering when Alfie is due home to terrorise Nellie - or the other way around......
> Alfie looks like a lovely bundle of naughtiness!!! Haha
> I promise you all will be fine, if they are anything like mine - Alfie will just settle right into nellies routine - good luck, enjoy & welcome home Alfie for tomorrow - looking forward to hearing about their meeting x


Haha apparently he Is very playful...otherwise known as cheeky and naughty then  I hope he is very playful as Nellie won't be happy with a shy brother. I will post tomorrow evening and let you know how the meeting went


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby was the shy little timid one out of her litter - Ralph soon brought her out of her shell! She had to learn quickly - enjoy it x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Nellie... I hope she's all fixed and ready for her little bro... He looks lovely... I'm sure she'll show him the ropes xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ps - poor little Nellie & her nose, what kind of terrier? There was 2 fox terriers in Ralph's puppy class (seems ages ago) they were from the same litter & got the nickname the "terrorists" - Ralph had a couple of near misses from their snappy chops with his nose and ears!! X


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ps - poor little Nellie & her nose, what kind of terrier? There was 2 fox terriers in Ralph's puppy class (seems ages ago) they were from the same litter & got the nickname the "terrorists" - Ralph had a couple of near misses from their snappy chops with his nose and ears!! X


It definitely wasn't a Jack Russell (my previous dog was one ), and could well have been a Fox terrier it had the same shape face as one. The owners were very apologetic, the dog was a rescue dog and they had only had it a few weeks so didn't realise it could be nasty.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well it's a shame they had to learn a lesson at the expense of poor nellies bitten nose!! 
At least they had the decency to apologise, and hopefully it will be kept on a lead when other dogs are around.
There was an awful story in the papers earlier this week with a small dog been killed in its own garden by a passing staff/ mix type dog in Warrington. 
The owner of the dog that killed the little dog apparently said " it's not his fault - he's only a baby" referring to her staff/ cross!!!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Ohh yes I read that article. Just totally horrendous! I hope they press charges against that stupid stupid woman


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

She's right, it's not the dog's fault, it's the bloody owner's fault. She shouldn't be allowed to keep a dog. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------

